# Home needed for four pigeons - Toronto



## Serena (Sep 27, 2005)

I posted several months ago looking for a home for my friend's four pigeons. Is there anybody in Toronto or in Ontario who would be able to adopt them? These pigeons were all rescued under different circumstances but they probably need to be adopted together if possible. Also, these pigeons have been raised around cats so they are very used to cats and would never be able to released.

I would appreciate anybody's help.

Thanking you,
Serena


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Serena,

I'm sorry you haven't found a home for your friends birds yet.

I e-mailed this thread to a member of our forum who lives in your area, perhaps they might know someone who would be interested.


----------

